# Sibelius First Question



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 11, 2012)

I am looking at getting Sibelius (even though I understand the turmoil the company is in at the moment) and am interested in the 'first' version of it.

I had a look at the specs but just wanted to know if it has omitted anything super important that i should be aware of. Is it just safer to get the full version of the software?


Cheers


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure, Charles. I've been a Sibelius user for many years now but have only ever used the full versions. I'm currently on 6.2 and have yet to upgrade to 7 at this point.

I'm wondering if somewhere on the Sibelius website there's a comparison chart regarding the full program and First.

It might be worth hitting up the Sibelius Facebook page and posting a question or sending them a quick email as well.

- Mike


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's the official Sibelius comparison:

http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibelius_first/compare.html

As a Sibelius user for many years, I remember attempting to knock out something quickly in a shop copy of Sibelius First, and being very frustrated by the lack of functionality, even for simple things like changing fonts. 

That said, I think they've upped the stave count (from 12 to 16?), and if you're not too phased about having a massive array of articulations and accidentals at hand it could be a good option.

However I'd recommend the full version, just because it has room for growth and it's extra flexibility... but sometimes it's hard to justify the extra cash. Maybe hit up a family member who's a student for an education discount? :wink:

There's also generally an upgrade path for First users to Sibelius - so your other option could be to start with First, and if you feel you need the extra resources that the full version offers - upgrade. Just a thought... not sure how much the upgrade costs .

-s


----------

